# Kauf GTX970 + RAM + Netzteil



## Yagoo (24. Dezember 2015)

Hey ho und Frohe Weihnachten.

Da die Pascal GPUs wohl bei uns erst Mitte/Ende 2016 kommen werden, möchte ich bis dahin (und evtl länger) mein Pc auf ein Level aufrüsten, dass es mir erlaubt auch die neusten Games flüssig und schick zocken zu können.

Ist die GTX 970 dafür die beste Wahl?

Und welche der vielen Modelle ist die derzeit beste Wahl?

Ich brauche auch neuen Ram passend zum Xeon E3-1231V3
und zum Board Asro H97M Pro4
Welchen Ram sollte ich nehmen? Ich würde gerne min 16GB haben und auch guten Ram der fix ist.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Beim RAM nimmst du einfach DDR3-1600 CL9 oder CL10, kriegst du für ca 80€. Mehr Takt macht keinen Sinn, den müsstest du dann im BIOS sogar manuell hochstellen, und das klappt vlt gar nicht richtig, zudem bringt es nur sehr wenig Mehrleistung.  Kannst zB den nehmen http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ares-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-1600c10d-16gao-a734667.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballisti...cp8g3d1609ds1s00-a739120.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder http://geizhals.de/geil-evo-leggera-dimm-kit-16gb-gel316gb1600c9dc-a808454.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  oder http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjawsx-blau-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-1866c9d-16gxm-a825862.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder http://geizhals.de/g-skill-sniper-dimm-kit-16gb-f3-1866c9d-16gsr-a855445.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Die GTX 970 würde sehr gut zur CPU passen. Eine Alternative wäre eine AMD R9 390, die hat 4GB mehr RAM (an sich 4,5 mehr, da die GTX 970 nur 3,5 GB RAM wirklich nutzen kann) und ist beim Thema Spulenfiepen an sich fein raus (viele Nvidias haben fieses Spulenfiepen, ist oft Glückssache), dafür zieht die bei Last bis zu 100W mehr Strom. Als Modelle für die GTX 970 zB


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland => sehr lang mit ihren 31cm
oder MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder ne ganz gute günstigere KFA² GeForce GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (97NQH6DNB4TX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Yagoo (25. Dezember 2015)

Mhh ok wenn besserer Ram kein Sinn macht nehme ich den doch einfach 

Die GPU ... also die GTX 970 passt besser zur CPU aber hat deutlich weniger Ram und könnte Spulenfiepen verursachen? 
100W mehr Strom ist natürlich ordentlich, da bräuchte ich definitiv ein neues Netzteil (bei der GTX970 auch schon) da ich nur ein älteres mit 450W habe.

Also würde derzeit GTX970 vs R9 390 stehen?

Ich mag es wenns beim Zocken leise ist. Ich mag es aber auch wenn meine Stromrechnung bezahlbar bleibt DD


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Mhh ok wenn besserer Ram kein Sinn macht nehme ich den doch einfach
> 
> Die GPU ... also die GTX 970 passt besser zur CPU aber hat deutlich weniger Ram und könnte Spulenfiepen verursachen?
> 100W mehr Strom ist natürlich ordentlich, da bräuchte ich definitiv ein neues Netzteil (bei der GTX970 auch schon) da ich nur ein älteres mit 450W habe.
> ...


  Die Frage ist, wie viel du jeden Tag zockst im Jahresschnitt. Ansonsten reichen die 3,5GB RAM der GTX 970 auch noch eine ganze Weile gut aus, du musst halt nur bei manchen Games auf "Ultratexturen" verzichten, was aber so gut wie immer beim Spielen eh kein sichtbarer Unterschied zu "nur" hohen Texturen ist.

Und mehr als eine GTX 970 oder R9 390 lohnt sich nicht. Die 390X ist kaum schneller, die GTX 980 auch nur so 10-15%, kostet aber direkt über 100€ Aufpreis, und die GTX 980 Ti ist zwar 30-40% schneller, kostet aber das Doppelte einer GTX 970.


----------



## Yagoo (25. Dezember 2015)

Und das Spulenfiepen?  Wäre ja mega lästig auf dauer. Selbst wenn ich nur kurz zocke würde das nerven, bei langem zocken kaum zu ertragen.

Bzw in 1 Jahr sind eh die neuen GPUs auf dem Markt da wird man früher oder später eh umsteigen müssen ....


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Und das Spulenfiepen?  Wäre ja mega lästig auf dauer. Selbst wenn ich nur kurz zocke würde das nerven, bei langem zocken kaum zu ertragen.


 AMD hat da viel weniger Probleme, aber bei Nvidia musst auch "Pech" haben, damit du es hast, UND es ist auch oft eher nur bei sehr hohen FPS-Werten



> Bzw in 1 Jahr sind eh die neuen GPUs auf dem Markt da wird man früher oder später eh umsteigen müssen ....


 wieso "müssen" ? ^^  Die Spielehersteller orientieren sich immer an dem, was die Kunden haben - und kaum jemand kauft schon nach nem Jahr ne neue Karte, nur weil es neue gibt, selbst wenn die zu einem fairen Preis deutlich besser sein sollten


----------



## Yagoo (26. Dezember 2015)

Sollte ich mich für die GTX 970 entscheiden, welches Modell sollte ich nehmen? Es darf gerne die *Leistungsstärkste* werden sofern sie schön leise ist und kein Spulenfiepen hat 

Und welches Netzteil sollte ich nehmen? (Habe ein altes mit 450W. Es werden ja 500W empfohlen) Das Netzteil sollte gerne flüsterleise sein und vor allem stark genug für die nächsten Jahre falls doch noch Hardware getauscht werden muss.

Den Ram kannst du mir bedenkenlos empfehlen? Ich bin wegen der Ram Werte nur etwas verunsichert, weil hier im Forum alle immer so hohe Werte haben wollen und der Ram den du genannt hast relativ niedrige Werte hat.


----------



## HanFred (26. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Ich bin wegen der Ram Werte nur etwas verunsichert, weil hier im Forum alle immer so hohe Werte haben wollen und der Ram den du genannt hast relativ niedrige Werte hat.


Zitat aus der Memory Support Liste von deinem Board:
"Due to the configuration of chipset, each RAM will downgrade to DDR3 1600 with H97 series chipset."


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

Netzteil: das hier wäre besonders leise Corsair RMx Series RM550x 550W ATX 2.31 (CP-9020090-EU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber an sich sind auch günstigere schon sehr leise, zB be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

RAM: mehr als 1600er macht keinen Sinn. Und an sich haben auch nur wenige hier "schnelleres", außer sie haben AMD (da passt 1866 besser) oder nen PC mit DDR4-RAM, da sind die Taktraten halt höher.

Grafikkarte: achte halt auf den Takt,. vor allem den "Boosttakt". Die besten haben da 1300MHz oder etwas mehr. Aber Spulenfiepen kann niemand genau "garantieren", dass ein Modell keines hat... zB diese EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2974) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Yagoo (26. Dezember 2015)

Leider sind in den Bewertungen der EVGA oft Menschen die extremes Spulenfiepen bemängeln ....

Jetzt bin ich schon fast wieder bei der 390 

Gibts denn kein Modell der GTX970 das durchweg positive Bewertungen hat? ((


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal nach der GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Leider sind in den Bewertungen der EVGA oft Menschen die extremes Spulenfiepen bemängeln ....
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schon fast wieder bei der 390
> 
> Gibts denn kein Modell der GTX970 das durchweg positive Bewertungen hat? ((


 Das ist unmöglich, weil IMMER irgendwelche extrem anspruchsvollen Leute irgendwas zu bemängeln haben oder auch einfach nur einer mal Pech hatte und ne defekte Karte bekommt, und grad bei der GTX 970 hast du allein wegen des 4GB-"Skandals" schon immer einige Leute, die das mit ner schlechten Wertung ausdrücken. Und wenn von 100 Kunden 97 zufrieden sind, von denen aber nur 10 eine Meinung schreiben, die drei Unzufriedenen lassen aber ihrem Unmut freien Lauf, dann hast du schon "miese" 30% "schlechte Noten"...  und grad Spulenfiepen ist pft Glücksache und/oder kann auch vom Produktionszeitpunkt abhängen, zB hatte ein Modell anfangs wirklich bei fast jeder 2. Karte ein deutliches Fiepen, dann haben die danach die Karte etwas anders produziert, und dann war es nur noch jede 10. oder 20. - aber die schlechten Wertungen vom Anfang standen halt immer noch da.

Aus dem Grund halte ich rein gar nix von Tests, in denen Spulenfiepen ein Thema ist, weil die Tester auch einfach nur Glück/Pech gehabt haben könnten. Die kaufen ja nicht von jedem der Testmodelle je 20 Exemplare bei unterschiedlichen Händlern, sondern so gut wie immer nur je eines.


----------



## Yagoo (27. Dezember 2015)

Also könnte man sagen, dass die MSI 970er derzeit die leiseste ist auch unter Last? Hab irgendwo was aufgeschnappt, dass die ein besonderes Kühlsystem hat und sich ohne Last zB fast komplett abschaltet.


Was hälst du von der Zusammenstellung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

RAM ginge auch günstiger, aber wenn du es wg. de Optik willst, ist es gut. Pass aber auf, falls du nen größeren Kühler hast, ob die RAM-Kühlteile nicht stören. Ansonsten passt es.


----------



## Yagoo (27. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> RAM ginge auch günstiger, aber wenn du es wg. de Optik willst, ist es gut. Pass aber auf, falls du nen größeren Kühler hast, ob die RAM-Kühlteile nicht stören. Ansonsten passt es.



Optik ist ja egal  Seh ich eh nicht.

Dachte nur wenn der etwas hoch(preis)wertiger ist, kann der auch mehr.

Was meinst du mit dem Kühler? Oo


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2015)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Optik ist ja egal  Seh ich eh nicht.
> 
> Dachte nur wenn der etwas hoch(preis)wertiger ist, kann der auch mehr.
> 
> Was meinst du mit dem Kühler? Oo


  ein guter CPU-Kühler ragt auch mal bis über die RAM-Slots, und wenn das RAM dann so Kühlrippen hat und deswegen höher als normales RAM ist, passt es halt nicht mehr.


----------

